# Italian Amarone Wine Kit Help



## limprizol (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello Everybody this is my first post here.

I have made a merlot from fresh juice and i have done a island mist wine kit before. I wanted to try doing another kit wine. I am a very big fan of Italian Amarone and was wondering if anybody had suggestions for a good kit. 

I have seen the Italian Amarone Wine Kit by Selection. Is this a good one, would you recommend something different?


----------



## summersolstice (Apr 13, 2010)

I've made several Amarone kits and personally I'd go with a higher end - not necessarily top of the line - with a grape pack. Just my $.02.


----------



## Papa b (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello and Welcome  
I would say look at Vineco kits, KenRidge series, they have differents kinds, prices etc, I've done a few and they are really good wines, But that is my personal opinion
Good luck


----------



## limprizol (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for your replies. 

I was looking at the 

Wine Expert Selection - Amarone
Vineco - Kenridge Founder's Series - Italy Region of Veneto Amarone
Cellar Craft - Amarone style with“Super Pack” 

I think i am leaning toward the Cellar Craft though. Any feedback on this kit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

limprizol, Welcome to this forum. It is a great site with lots of wine makers. We will be happy to help you out all we can and feel free to ask any question. Could you please got to the introduction section and introduce yourself and let us know where you are from and what experiance you have so far. Looking forward to hearing more from you and your journeys.


----------



## robie (Apr 13, 2010)

RJS En Primeur has an ultra-premium version of Amarone.
I made the Mosti Mondiale Renaissance Amarone with raisins.

I like my Amarone, but if I had it to do over again, I would pay the extra and get the En Primeur. Amarone is a special wine, so don't go cheap.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2010)

the RJS EP is awesome as is the Cellar Craft with the Super pack. I prefer the RJS but many prefer the Cellar Craft. I dont know if the Cellar Craft drops wine diamonds but i know the RJS does and that is a sign of better juice product.


----------



## bruno (Apr 14, 2010)

I made the Cellar Craft which is approaching a year old and it is fantastic. Supposed to get even better after 2 years.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Apr 14, 2010)

My neighbor made the WE version, and it's terrific, probably the best "non premium" kit I've ever tasted. This kit starts at very high SG and is very high ABV. Don't know if that's normal for Amarone is or if that is particular to the WE style.


----------



## robie (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think the WE Amarone kit has grape skins or even raisins. I would not even consider making an Amarone without grape skins / grape pack, unless you like your Amarone thin.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bruno, where do you buy Cellar Craft? Just curious, no one local carries them and mail-order costs too much.


----------



## robie (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not Bruno, but I buy mine from George at finevinewines *The wine maker's toy store) in Dallas. I can buy them locally, but I can buy them from George, pay the shipping and still get them cheaper. Besides that, I don't have to pay sales tax over the internet, across state lines.

Same is true for a big, heavy glass carboy. Even with shipping, they are cheaper at George's.


----------



## limprizol (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input it is good that i checked this out and got all this information from everyone because orignally i was going to go with the selection kit because i didnt know about the others. I will probably do the Cellar Craft because of the Super pack and the price the RJS one is a little more expensive for this time because it is only my 3rd wine


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2010)

Another option is the RJS Cellar Craft Winery Series which is also very good and about equal quality to the Cellar Craft, The EP that wqas mentioned here was better quality. I make these Winery Series kits and they are awesome.


----------



## bruno (Apr 16, 2010)

Also got mine at Wine Makers Toy Store.


----------

